# Console



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I am installing a manual console in my 68 GTO. The car has never had one. I ordered a set of manual brackets for bolting it to the floor. The brackets came in a plastic bag with no instructions. Since I have never installed one before, I have no idea how or where these brackets mount on the floor or the console. Can anybody send me a diagram or otherwise tell me how and where they mount? Thanks


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't have dimensions or drawings, but I have installed console brackets on other cars.

I set up the shifter, shifter seal/boot and the console in place, then insert the brackets in the proper position so the attachment holes line up with the screw holes in the console.

On your 68, the shallow bracket with the slotted center hole is the fron bracket. It mounts close to the firewall and, IIRC, the screw hole is not centered on the transmission hump, so be careful when you line up the console.

If your car is an automatic, the shifter mounting bracket pretty much determines the console position. Once the shifter is in place, the console's position is located by the shifter trim plate attachments. HTH


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

JMT455, Thank you for your reply. My Goat is a factory WS code 4-speed. Anything else I should know about installing the manual console. Your reply was very useful. Thanks, Mike


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

For a manual console, be careful to position the console & brackets so the shifter handle is clear of the black shifter insert in all gears, especially when shifting into reverse. 

I think it's best to make the final shifter and shift linkage adjustments before installing the console brackets and console.

I know some of the floor pans had dimples to help the line operators locate attaching brackets and other parts. I can't remember if the GTO floor pans were dimpled for the bracket attaching points; look closely and you might see small indentations or protrusions (like a deep center-punch mark) that will help locate the brackets.

I also make small clearance holes in the carpet before installing the screws. This helps prevent pulling the carpet and underlayment fibers into the screw as you install the screws.


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I had a bit of good luck for a change. I removed the carpet where the brackets are going to be located and wonder of wonders, it has the factory brackets under the carpet. Someone installed new carpet before I got it and put thick jude backing under the carpet and this concealed the brackets.


----------

